# Emg



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 19, 2010)

Patient was scheduled to have NCS/EMG.  The physician was not able to complete the entire procedure and had the patient *return approx. one week later* for an additional EMG.  Rather than reporting 95860 twice, I think we should combine the two extremities and report 95861 with the final report and clearly document the dates involved and the reason for the patient returning to the office for completing the procedure.  

I have a fear that reporting 95860 twice will appear to be "upcoding" when the physician planned to have the patient return to the office...not to mention that reporting 95860 twice results in more RVU's...

Any thoughts/comments?


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 19, 2010)

But if they request the report for the later date and you have billed 95861 but it is only documented that one extermity was done. If 95860 was completed on the first day but it does not have any diagnostic value because the test could not be completed, what about just billing the technical portion for 95860 on the first day. Then bill the professional and technical on the second encounter. I have seen where the patient can not tolerate the EMG needle so only NCD testing can be performed and that is all that is reported but I have not seen where the Needle Electromyelography was completed but the other testing was not completed.


----------

